# Extend House Roof Over Back Deck



## Justahome (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all...It's my first post and I'm hoping someone can lend their expertise in my "roof over deck" project. I buyilt a deck last year with intention of asdding the roof this summer. The problem? Is anyone familiar with the Canadian Westcoast term, "Vancouver Special" in relation to a design of home? It's a pretty ugy and very basic home design built as slab on grade. 

The reason...I want the original roof to extend over this deck without a peak so that I can maximize the earlier afternoon sunshine from the South exposure on that side. I don't want the standard aluminum and glass roof that is so common here and is frankly, unsightly in my humble opinion. 

I have pics and will try to send them so it's pretty self-explainatory but obviously there will be many questions. 

I have 2 equally important concerns that I'm seeking guidance on... 

1. The design of this roof needs to compliment the house. 

2. The structure should be "over-engineered" because I have not pulled a permit...want it absolutely safe (if not too late for that already based on the current structure I've put up to support it)! 

The deck faces south when coming out the door with the early afternoon sun on our left so this is where I want the roof to be as high as the original...no peak. The rain run-off will be on the right side (east side) , same as the original roof and an exposed gutter along this end. 

I know many will design a smaller "peaked" roof to compliment the original but this would take away more sun and bring the roof lower which I don't want. So it looks like I need to simply attach a "one-sided" roof so-to-speak to attach by a ledger board right next to my original roof? I want the deck roof to be 1/2 as wide as my original roof basically. I need to know my material size. 

The furthest 3 posts are set in the ground on 1 1/2' x 1 1/2' footings (blocks) plus a smaller peer on top of that. Under the deck is a foundation that is almost the same size as the deck with the rest of the posts sitting on the foundation as pictured. 

I have more pics of the deck before covered so you can see the structure in detail.

I hope I've given enough info to start.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Why 2 threads with the same thing?

Are these 2 different decks?


----------

